# Solved: Kaspersky Blocks Software Downloading??



## KKLC (Nov 17, 2008)

My laptop runs Vista Home Basic and has Kapspersky Internet Security 7.0 installed on it. My problem is when I tried to download a software online, my browser (Firefox) told that the download was blocked by my _Security Zone Policy_. So I tried to played around my system's firewall and security settings, and Kapersky's settings, but I still couldn't find the solution. Does anyone know why this happens? Thanks.

ps: i've been using Kaspersky for more than 2 years but I have not never gotten this problem before.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe it was warning you that the download was dodgy
What were you trying to download ?


----------



## KKLC (Nov 17, 2008)

thx for ur reply. but i don't think that's the reason. because i can't download any software now. i was trying to download a higher version of kaspersky...


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Is this a full version or a trial please ?


----------



## KKLC (Nov 17, 2008)

it's a full, licensed one


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

did you recently change any settings recently? sometimes you could do this without noticing....


----------



## KKLC (Nov 17, 2008)

no i dont think anyone changes the settings.


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

see if this works


Right-click the *Internet Explorer* icon on the desktop.
Select Properties. The "Internet Properties" window will open.
Select the Security tab.
Select the Internet zone and click the Custom level...​ button.
Scroll down to the option, Launching applications and unsafe files (under "Miscellaneous").
Select Prompt (Recommended).
Click the OK​ button.


----------



## KKLC (Nov 17, 2008)

you are great. It works perfectly now. Thanks so much.

btw, how did you know that was the problem??


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

KKLC said:


> you are great. It works perfectly now. Thanks so much.
> 
> btw, how did you know that was the problem??


Must be the other side of the pond 
thanks srprashant 
much appreciated


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

just felt kaspersky wouldnt do something like this....  lol


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

srprashant said:


> just felt kaspersky wouldnt do something like this....  lol


Well nice to meet you :up:
I'm sure you will be a fantastic addition to TSG


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

coz I use kaspersky, it never does such things, if it did kaspersky wouldnt exist


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

Blackmirror

thanks, will carry on the good work


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

srprashant said:


> Blackmirror
> 
> thanks, will carry on the good work


To the Bat mobile


----------

